# A22 Road Tolls.



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

I am a Portuguese resident, driving a Portuguese registered car. I shall only use the A22 when collecting/returning my daughter to/from the airport.Maximum 6 trips per year.A transponder is a total waste of money. I have located the CTT/Portagens site, and the area where if I punch in my Matriculation will give me the charges that I have incurred. No problem.
However when it comes to payment here is a different story. For me to visit the Post Office is a nightmare. Is there anywhere that this payment can be made by Multi Bank or online. I have searched and so far cannot find a way.
Any help on this issue would be much appreciated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No multibanco option, online prepay, which is an expensive option, look for the Payshops more numerous than CTT offices payshop - Carregue o telemóvel e pague as suas contas do a search for those close to you, the payment days for travel have been posted in sticky at top of page


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bicky, just re reading your post unless you have very very short journeys on A22 a ViaVerde box would pay for itself in a very short space of time even with only 6 trips to airport a year, basic cost is a one off €25 no further fees, but it allows you to register for the 10 free trips per month,
as an example C.Marin to Faro return is €10 so 2.5 trips you've got back the cost of the box and also saved the inconvience of CTT or Payshops, plus the admin fee that both charge for payment of tolls.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

*A22 Road Tolls*

Hi - thanks for your reply. Will reconsider the Transponder. Problem is I understand the freebies expire in June/July. My daughter normally visits in April, October and perhaps one more in the Summer. Will do some maths and work it all out. I live in Lagos and have found a Payshop at a local Mini Market.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lagos to airport  return €13.20, no confirmation on freebies expiring yet, supposed to be 12 months from Dec.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

O.K thanks for this - figures speak for themselves - will take a flyer on freebies and go get a Transponder - they have them now !!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ViaVerde is best option, same price etc but can be used on *any* Portuguese tolled road or bridge.


----------

